# Van Conversion dog security



## Dag5 (Sep 18, 2010)

We have a Fifer S van conversion. We also have a small dog. When the side door is open we need to do something as she is an escape artist. We had thought about some sort of cargo net.

Short of selling our van, what do others do?

Dag


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was someone at the Malvern Show last year (and probably at the others) who was selling a neat looking, wooden railing type dog guard.

He might be just the chap you need because he offered a bespoke service at no extra charge.

Sorry - before you ask, I have no details at all, but maybe a Google search would bear fruit.

Dave


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We too have the same problem, so if the door is open we put her on an extending lead. She usually then just goes out and lies under the van. A cargo net is a good idea though, or a child stair guard perhaps if it would fit.

David


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, We have a PVC and little dog and just use a retractible lead attatched to an anchor point on the B pillar, it seems to work OK for us.
Michael


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We have three dogs, all with a harness that can attach to a seat belt. We use extending leads but have just got some chains with dog clips either end - not used them yet.


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

Have a google on K9 gates. I've got one. Does the job well. Not cheap. Bloke was at previous MH Shows. Satisfied customer.


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I put Bert on a one of those tie-out cables from halfords either on a stake if we're on grass or attached to the towing eye if hardstanding, then he just wanders in and out as he wants (usually when he smells cooking) :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

new to this dog in van lark though we've had plenty of dog's, i bought 2 x corksrews the big 18 inch ones with a 20ft cable between them these double up as awning anchors, my pup molly has a lead on the 20ft cable and can run up and down, so much for the theory, molly comes straight through/under the wind breaks and think's they taste just fine, and of course if she's out want's to be in and 5 mins later want's to be out again, last time out tried a 15ft bungee rope fixed to the handle just inside the door of our bessie, worked o k till we put up the awning 3 times round the pole in the time it took to go loo, and still chewed on the wind break's .


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

How strange that this thread is here, as we have the same problem OH bought a piece of plastic rigid fencing but it cannot be attached to sides so is just placed there. But this evening i have ordered from ebay " Dog guard portable pet gate". I measured the gap and it is 24"/61cm, and this mesh type gate is from 21" - 30ish, so hoping this will do the job. Will let you know how good it is. We have a Pug so not sure how strong the mesh will be for a bigger dog.


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Dag5 said:


> We have a Fifer S van conversion. We also have a small dog. When the side door is open we need to do something as she is an escape artist. We had thought about some sort of cargo net.
> 
> Short of selling our van, what do others do?
> 
> Dag


Hi 
We dont have a van conversion but we have use a cheap piece of wood trellis the diamond type it sort of stretches to all size but get thinner and taller. we also use one in our dog grooming parlor to stop the dogs from escaping
lawrence


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know your specific van.

But my Chloe loves our Choemobile - she jumps up into it.

When we are on a site, we would either put a lead on the site, or alternatively, we put a long lead on its longest, and the put it in the shoe cupboard by the door.

What big problem does your dog have?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lawrence
Didn't think about the trellis, that seems like a good idea. Much cheaper than the portable one I have just ordered!!


----------

